# Night Pics



## vroom_skies (Aug 2, 2007)

Here were some shots I took last night at 11:30am.
I'm pretty please with the way them came out, but it just feels like something is missing.

Bob

Camera:
Pentax K10d


----------



## bass76 (Aug 2, 2007)

Pretty good shots.  I think they're a bit 'cold', a little much harsh white lighting.


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 2, 2007)

I get what you mean. Hopefully I can correct that the next time out.

Feel free to mess with them in photoshop, I'm not savvy with it, so I would love to see what you guys could come out with.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 2, 2007)

Thought I'd have a mess around with it 






What do you think?


----------



## Burgerbob (Aug 2, 2007)

Kornowski said:


> Thought I'd have a mess around with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like FEAR! just put a little girl in a dress now!


----------



## elmarcorulz (Aug 2, 2007)

Burgerbob said:


> That looks like FEAR! just put a little girl in a dress now!








**Aimed at UK users**


----------



## tool72 (Aug 2, 2007)

The pictures look really clear and smooth. I like it. I like the one with the effect too. Kind of trippy. 

TOOL


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 2, 2007)

> That looks like FEAR! just put a little girl in a dress now!



lol, That's what I was aiming at 
No way dude! It creeps me out, and it's late


----------



## Ben (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's my attempt at editing:


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Aug 3, 2007)

Looks like a gaming screen shot. 

Lol. 

What'd you edit it with?


----------



## Ben (Aug 3, 2007)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Looks like a gaming screen shot.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> What'd you edit it with?



Picasa...


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions.
I enjoyed the edits. The first thing I thought of when I saw your pic K was FEAR lol. If thats what you were aiming towards then you did a good job.

Aslo great job Halian.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## Ben (Aug 3, 2007)

vroom_skies said:


> Thanks for the opinions.
> I enjoyed the edits. The first thing I thought of when I saw your pic K was FEAR lol. If thats what you were aiming towards then you did a good job.
> 
> Aslo great job Halian.
> ...



thanks


----------



## TEKKA (Aug 3, 2007)

Halian said:


> Picasa...



were can i get that? good job on editing the original


----------



## Ben (Aug 3, 2007)

Picasa for all



TEKKA said:


> good job on editing the original



Thanks.


----------



## TEKKA (Aug 3, 2007)

Halian said:


> Picasa for all
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Thanks M8


----------



## speedyink (Aug 3, 2007)

Heres a couple night shots from me.  
















Yeah, they weren't taken when it was pitch black out, but I would still consider it night.


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 3, 2007)

Wo, thread got hijacked out the wazooo lol.

Thats ok, I enjoy it.

Nice photos man.

Bob


----------



## speedyink (Aug 3, 2007)

sorry dude, thought that was the intention of the thread.


----------



## vroom_skies (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats what I was thinking.

No problem at all, if anyone else wants to share their night shots feel free.

Bob


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 3, 2007)

> The first thing I thought of when I saw your pic K was FEAR lol. If thats what you were aiming towards then you did a good job.



Yeah, I was trying to get the slow-mo feel and the errie-ness


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 3, 2007)

i will put some of mine up in a mo im just trying to sort out the poll for the animals tournament  so just gimmie a couple of hours lol


----------



## Ben (Aug 3, 2007)

speedyink said:


> Heres a couple night shots from me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I love that first photo. Got it in a higher res?


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 3, 2007)

these 3 were doen at night but there were enhanced too 
















these arnt edited


----------



## Ben (Aug 3, 2007)

Great Pics Angus!


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's some of mine, what do you think?


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 3, 2007)

ha ha lol a windscreen wiper  im going to do some of those in the car with a tripod  
ive tried without i don't like my results 


i like the varying types of light in the second one


----------



## Ben (Aug 3, 2007)

First one looks really cool. I like the color in it.

Second has some really nice lighting effects. that overlooking some of Liverpool?


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 3, 2007)

you reckon Liverpool look that nice lmao


----------



## Kornowski (Aug 3, 2007)

> ha ha lol a windscreen wiper  im going to do some of those in the car with a tripod
> ive tried without i don't like my results



It was on the way home from the Thin Lizzy concert, lol, like you said, you need a tripod, but I like it, it sort of gives the impression of speed 

The second was in Buxton, I had the camera balanced on a windowcill, that was scary to say the least 



> First one looks really cool. I like the color in it.
> 
> Second has some really nice lighting effects. that overlooking some of Liverpool?



Thanks Ben! 
Nah, it isn't Liverpool


----------



## Ben (Aug 3, 2007)

4NGU$ said:


> you reckon Liverpool look that nice lmao



Hehe, How would I know? The only time I've seen it was when I was on google earth


----------



## TFT (Aug 3, 2007)

A quick mess around, radial blur, spotlight, lens flare and a monster


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 3, 2007)

Halian said:


> Hehe, How would I know? The only time I've seen it was when I was on google earth


ahh i see you cant see all the n*bheads and the burning cars from the satellite
lol


----------



## Ben (Aug 3, 2007)

4NGU$ said:


> ahh i see you cant see all the n*bheads and the burning cars from the satellite
> lol



guess not


----------



## speedyink (Aug 3, 2007)

Halian said:


> Wow. I love that first photo. Got it in a higher res?



I sure do. PM me your e-mail, and what size you want it in


----------



## salman (Aug 6, 2007)

Angus i really like this pic of yours:

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/dream2.jpg

I like how the colours have been done.


----------



## bass76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Angus those are great shots, I esp like the bath one.  If you pulled the shower curtain back out of the shot it would be near perfect, its just a little dark and distracting in that top left corner.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 6, 2007)

salman said:


> Angus i really like this pic of yours:
> 
> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i175/link_210/dream2.jpg
> 
> I like how the colours have been done.



all the colour is natural that's not what has been edited that's just how the shot was lit  ( i mean of course slight changes become apparent thought them other editing but there was not colour specific changes to the image )



bass76 said:


> Angus those are great shots, I esp like the bath one.  If you pulled the shower curtain back out of the shot it would be near perfect, its just a little dark and distracting in that top left corner.



yeah thing is because of the way our shower curtain is it couldn't be taken away any further than that  
but still im happy with the shot and so were my tutors ( i got a distinction for the set of work that i did )


----------



## bass76 (Aug 6, 2007)

Maybe I'm just a picky bugger.  Anyway, yes I'd be happy with it too.  Its a fantastic photo, well they all are, you've got some real talent there.


----------



## 4NGU$ (Aug 6, 2007)

thank you  

nah i dont think you are there are a few little problems that i always pic up with all my images but i only seem to find them once i have had them printed to late to change things then


----------

